# Diverse Models - im Bikini / White Sands Australia 2010 fashion show during MBFW / Miami, 18.7.2009 (71x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (29 Sep. 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Bikinifashionshow*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## General (29 Sep. 2009)

Danke Tobi für den herrlichen Blick am Morgen


----------



## Q (29 Sep. 2009)

super1
Danke Tobi, herrlich! Bin in der falschen Branche...


----------



## sunshine1 (29 Sep. 2009)

tolle mädels, danke


----------



## xxsurfer (29 Sep. 2009)

Was für ein Augenschmaus.....extrem gute Collection.

:laola2:


----------



## Tokko (30 Sep. 2009)

Bikini ist immer gerne gesehen.:thumbup:

Vielen Dank für die Mädels.


----------



## mikamaster (1 Okt. 2009)

Boaaahh super Bilder ...danke


----------



## Catweazle001 (29 Okt. 2009)

The next summer must be great!


----------



## VOLVOS80 (30 Jan. 2010)

real like RUNWAY show, great, tks for sharing.


----------



## matrix (30 Jan. 2010)

wow sehr schön


----------



## aron66 (31 Jan. 2010)

mehr davon - danke


----------



## power72 (3 Nov. 2011)

Ist was für die Augen. Danke


----------



## porky25 (24 Aug. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## koftus89 (15 Sep. 2012)

eine super post. tausend dank.


----------

